# Scabby head....



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

My little one is five months old, he had cradle cap which cleared up but since he started teething (about 8 weeks ago) he has also had excema.  Had a couple of creams from the doctor which didn't really help but a week ago he gave me hydrocortisone cream to use for a week, a new mousturising cream and stuff for the bath and this has helped massively.

The trouble is he had very dry patches up each side of his scalp which weren't cradle cap and I assumed were also excema.  I have tried rubbing the cream into them but they have now started to form a vaguely yellowish crust and I'm worried this could be some kind of infection and nothing to do with the excema after all?

Any help would be appreciated, not sure if I should be taking him back to see the doctor again.  He is scratching his head but that's something he does when tired anyway....


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi, yes i would return to the doctors incase it is getting infected, it might be that colour coz of the creams but you never know. it could also be the return of cradle cap! also what advice did the gp give you about the hydrocortisone cream near the face?
andrea


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

He didn't say anything about it, should it be avoided?


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

depending on the strength and severity of excema, we avoid the face as the skin is much thinner.


----------

